

Ask HN: Hiring managers, what are your feelings on graduates of code bootcamps? - prospective

I ask because I&#x27;ve got a friend in one right now and was wondering how hiring managers look at applicants who come from these 8-16 week immersive code bootcamps?&lt;p&gt;Is there a stigma attached to them? Are they viewed as self-starters who are eager to learn? How are they judged for say entry level positions versus someone who is self taught, or someone with a formal education? Are they judged based on something they&#x27;ve built? Their perceived aptitude to learn?
======
snoonan
I can only speak for myself. I honestly have no interest in their educational
background, only in what they've done, how they think and what they can do for
my startup.

A CS degree is interesting but doesn't tell me they can code. I know, however,
you can't go from no coding at all to skilled coder in a 2-4 months. I won't
hire someone who can't do the job, so I suppose if they DID somehow manage it,
that would leaves them to distinguish themselves by presenting a useful
portfolio of work. They'd also have to demonstrate that they can talk about
coding in an interview and think off the cuff like a coder when presented with
problems verbally.

So, it doesn't matter where or how you learned it, but that you can do it very
well. Prove it by showing me. This probably doesn't work for a larger company
with HR / gatekeepers OR in countries where people are obsessed with paper
credentials.

